

I have an idea for an iPad app...constructive criticism needed - sabertoothed

I have an idea for an iPad app and I am about to let a professional developer implement the idea.<p>But I am unsure if my idea is worth the amount of money I am going to spend on it. The developer thinks it's a great idea - but he's obviously likely to be biased.<p>Is there any professional developer out there who would be willing to provide some feedback on the idea? 
- Is my idea worth fighting for? Do you think it's an app that you would use yourself?
- How much would you expect the implementation to cost?<p>Any help and constructive criticism would be much appreciated. Just let me know in the comments and I'll contact you if you're interested.<p>Cheers
-sabertoothed
(from Hamburg, Germany)
======
commanderkeen08
Please please please realize that it is highly unlikely that you will make any
money off of this app, no matter how great the idea is.

It could be the next Flipboard and be an app that I could end up using daily
and you still probably wouldn't make even on your investment.

~~~
sabertoothed
You are right. But I do have a good job and won't quit it in order to develop
the app. I won't risk much. A lot of money, yes, but nothing my happiness
depends on.

------
Rust
I'd be happy to give an opinion or two! russ at indyarmy dot com

------
arn
I'll give an opinion. See my profile for credentials and contact info.

~~~
sabertoothed
Thanks, Arn. I'll send you an email within the next few days.

